# Mortiser



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm looking into buying a mortiser as I would like to do more joinery and was wondering what your guys imput was in what brand to go with. any advice is very much appreciated!:yes:


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a Delta benchtop mortiser thats about 5 years old. I bought it used off of CL about 7-8 months and have done several mortises with it. It works great for my needs. I've heard good reviews about the Jet and Steel City one's as well.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a Shop Fox benchtop mortiser and it works great. I've also used the Delta benchtop model and it works well too. The Shop Fox is a little more heavy duty than the Delta (bigger guides - whatever those round tubes are, and heavier fence) but the price tag is also a little heavier. Sorry, not familar with the others but the Steel City model looks good in photos.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks for the advice guys! Have you gus ever heard of the General mortiser? and if what would it be like? Thanks again!


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I believe that General is, or at least was, made in Canada. General has produced machines of good quality and durability for many years.
I am not trying to hijack your thread, but I am curious as to what advantage a mortising machine would have over morticing bits used in a drill press.

Gerry


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> I am curious as to what advantage a mortising machine would have over morticing bits used in a drill press.


I've never used a mortising attachment on a drill press, so I'm speaking out the side of my mouth here, but they just look kinda flimsey to me. Although, I know,,, I've seen Norm (all praise his name!) use them many times on his TV program with excellent results. If you do a lot of mortising, I highly recommend a mortising machine. I've built several mission style end tables, each with a total of about 28 mortises per table. I'm thankful for the mortising machine after a few of those.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> I believe that General is, or at least was, made in Canada. General has produced machines of good quality and durability for many years.
> I am not trying to hijack your thread, but I am curious as to what advantage a mortising machine would have over morticing bits used in a drill press.
> 
> Gerry




I too am talking out of the side of my mouth, from what I gather the leverage on a drill press isn't there, sans the large rod on a mortiser. It does take quite a bit of pressure to run even a mortising machine specially using a 1/2" bit. The other downfall is setup time. From what I gather you have to install the bit on the press and than the hold down, then take it all off to use the DP. 


I have a dedicated bench mortiser by Jet, easy to setup and use, the hold down fence leaves a bit to be desired but I understand that is the case with all of the mortising machines save the Powermatic. I think next time I am at the Harbor Freight I am going to pick up a X, Y vice and mod the hold down.


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

I have the Delta mortising attachment for my drill press. Not flimsy at all, very solid. The downside is you must be very careful when chucking up the chisel as it doesn't take much to mount it out of square. Set-up is a little time consuming, but at $60 for the rig and the amount of mortising I did, it was a practical solution at the time.

I would like to upgrade to a dedicated mortiser some time soon, so I'll be watching this thread like a hawk :smile:


----------



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

When I started doing woodwork I watched a friend cut mortises with a drill press attachment. I rulled that out because repeat cuts and incremental positioning was very difficult and not as accurate is I needed. Another friend had a bench mortiser. I used it untill I could save enough to buy a powermatic. I would have had to replace it if I had setteled for less because I use a lot of mortises. The bench mortiser was better than the drill press but still difficult. I can recomend the Powermatic. Griz also has the same machine only more flexible. I looked on their site and they still have it and it is the same price I paid for the Powermatic 5 or 6 years ago. I don't know how much the powermatic cost today. If I were buying today I would go with the Griz. Check out the Griz. http://www.grizzly.com/products/Heavy-Duty-Mortiser-With-Stand/G0448

Good luck

Eugene


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Eugene, you're right, dude, that Grizzly model looks like a heck of a machine, and I'd love to have one. I'm sure it's worth every penny, but it's still a thousand bucks! I settled for the Shop Fox model, also sold at Grizzly:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mortising-Machine/G9976
I've had it for about three years and been very satisfied with it. 

While watching the morning news this morning, I counted the mortises on the end tables next to my couch - there are 30 mortise and tennon joints in each. They're tough - you couldn't tear 'em apart with a bulldozer. But they will wear you out making mortises!!.


----------



## AndyJ (May 1, 2008)

I have a Jet bench mortiser and have used it qutie a bit.It's heavy duty and set up time dosn't take long.Delta and gizzly are also good machines.


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

The drill press attachments are too lightweight for any serious multiple mortises. Set up and maintaining accuracy is too tedious. I really like the Steel City bench top mortiser. Heavier, more substantial. The Powermatic bench top unit is nice, but does not come with chisels. If you are planning on more than one project, buy the dedicated mortiser IMHO.


----------



## Chiefk (Aug 11, 2008)

There is General and General International. If the mortiser is a General, then it was made in Canada; however, if is a General International then it was made in asia. I believe both are owned by the same outfit. I can't speak to the quality of the General International, but I own the General 350 table saw. It is in my opinion an excellent table saw. chiefk


----------



## JackC (May 24, 2008)

I also have the Jet. I have no complaints.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I haven't done very much M and T work, but I can see that if you are going to make mission style furniture you would be happier with a dedicated morticing machine. And I hadn't thought about the leverage aspect, but you are right. A drill press doesn't give you a lot to pull on.

Gerry


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Chiefk said:


> There is General and General International. If the mortiser is a General, then it was made in Canada; however, if is a General International then it was made in asia. I believe both are owned by the same outfit. I can't speak to the quality of the General International, but I own the General 350 table saw. It is in my opinion an excellent table saw. chiefk


I rather expect that all the General products are now made overseas, as almost everything else is.
The older General equipment that I have encountered has been of very good quality.

Gerry


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks so much to all of you for all the advice! Ip know it will be a big help when I buy one!


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Chiefk said:


> There is General and General International. If the mortiser is a General, then it was made in Canada; however, if is a General International then it was made in asia. I believe both are owned by the same outfit. I can't speak to the quality of the General International, but I own the General 350 table saw. It is in my opinion an excellent table saw. chiefk


Hi Chiefk

I am going to start another thread[so as not to hijack this one] There is a General 350 table saw for sale in my vicinity, and Iwould like your input. Look for General 350 Table Saw.

Gerry


----------



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

GeoGuy,
That looks like a good machine to me. One advantage to that machine is that it will not take up much room in the shop. I have reached a point where some of my machines will have to be moved to another building. All detail and assembly work can be done in a larger building I store a boat in.

Eugene


----------



## LaurelLaneWoodWorks (May 12, 2008)

I use a benchtop JET machine. I bought it used from Craig's List and works rather well. I only wish that mine had a handle similar to the one Grizzly sells. Mine basically has a bar that you use.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

The Shop Fox machine looks much like the Jet mortiser - down to the wimpy little table they each come with. I put a new longer table on mine and it works much better.


----------



## pt026422 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Shop Fox parts list*

I have and old Reliant mortiser that works ok but the hydraulic support rod is broken and I can't find a new one. The Shop Fox looks just like mine, if anyone has a parts list that shows the info to order a new rod, drop me a note so I can fix mine. The big Bungee cord just doesn't do it.


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

This might be slightly off topic, but I really think that a router w/table using a straight bit works very well. The mortise does come out curved on the ends. But that is easily remided by either chisiling the corners or rounding the tenon.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

pt026422 said:


> I have and old Reliant mortiser that works ok but the hydraulic support rod is broken and I can't find a new one. The Shop Fox looks just like mine, if anyone has a parts list that shows the info to order a new rod, drop me a note so I can fix mine. The big Bungee cord just doesn't do it.


If you think the parts are the same or "close enough", you can see part numbers, and order Shop Fox mortiser parts at Grizzly at:

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mortising-Machine/G9976

Just click the colored tabs for spec sheet, manual, parts list, and purchase parts.


----------



## weavilswoodshop (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm been very satisfied with my Powermatic. I went the Delta drill press route..just didn't work for me. Went with a less expensive mortiser. Gave it away. Powermatic does what I ask of it consistantly and with easy and accurate set up. Been several years since I bought it so I can't remember for certain if it came with chisels but I think it did.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I picked up a CM mortiser at a yard sale. Seems like a sturdy machine, and it works well. I added an x/y vise, and now it easier to use.
I would say, take a look at the CM machine.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice on the XY........just remember,if those vise jaws are loose/bolted on.........they CAN be replaced.Nice project,Maple or Oak,counterbored for some nice SC(socket cap)hdwre.They can also have steps machined into them if need be.BW


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is a chair with 56 M/T joints, all done with a drill press attatchment.

No problems. :smile:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

mdntrdr,very nice.......and love your,very professional looking shop.



Check this pic(if it works,haha),then check your pm.Its a special hinge.......79 cent Stanley with a tig welded section(hasn't been drilled for #6 flatheads(wheres C-mans screw,drill chart when you need it).

And to any Grizz owners,the paint in this pic IS a dead ringer colour for any fixtures or add-ons.

Sorry for the thread jack.BW


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Sumthin to do while watchin paint dry(playing with camera).This is a pic of Grizz's "tool rm" 13x40 Z series metal lathe.It gets used daily.The lathe in the background is a second op,Wade......setup for 5C collets.BW


----------

